# Breeders in DC area for may- june puppies?



## Flying (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi guys, 
My boyfriend and I were excitedly expecting a Black standard poodle puppy this weekend (was the due date given by the breeder). Unfortunately, it turns out that things didn't go as planned, 3 puppies were lost, and there was a waiting list that we didn't know of (I had asked a few times if there were any deposits on the litter, and was told no. I guess the more specific question would have been if there was a waiting list). So we missed out on the puppy after waiting since last year. I would be lying if I didn't say the news left us pretty crushed.
We were wondering if any of you knew of any breeders around the DC area, Virginia, PA, Maryland, even North Carolina who have any Black Standard puppies available for summer? 

Thanks!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I would recommend Amy of O'Kaylyn Farms in PA. She is Sammi's breeder, and she has two spoos about to whelp in the next few weeks. I had a wonderful experience with her, and keep up with her on Facebook.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PA seems to be a hotbed for breeders. You might want to try FarleysD and see if he'd know of anyone with black pups anticipated if he has nothing available.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a somewhat similar experience in that I was anxiously awaiting the birth of a litter that was hopefully to contain my future pup, but the breeder contacted me to let me know that the litter only ended up containing 2 pups, both female when we're looking for a male, and that they had decided to keep both girls to see how they develop. Even though we had already submitted a deposit and were at the top of the list, it didn't happen.

We were sad, but I hold to the belief that when the time is right *our* puppy will be there for us.

We're now on puppy watch again, with the litter due at the end of April. The breeder knows that we're looking for health and temperament first, then sex, and she's been wonderful. Hopefully it happens and our pup comes home in late June/early July but only time will tell.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Jazphoto (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi there. I am in Maryland in the D.C. suburbs. One of the members on here, PoodleRick, recommended Luminary too me. I believe she has 3 puppies available right now. 2 girls and 1 boy, all black. 

I also spoke with L'Paige and I believe that they are located up closer to Baltimore. I believe they just had puppies and would possibly be ready around your time frame. Don't quote me on that though. 

Fairhill Poodles was also recommended to me as well, but I have not heard back from her yet. 

We have been on the puppy search as well. I found a breeder who did not have any young puppies available, but an 8 month old who we think may be a better match for our family at the moment. If for some reason it does not work out, we will be out searching again! 

Good luck!


----------



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

We're getting an O'kaylyn pup. She might be having a fall litter this year.


----------



## Flying (Dec 14, 2013)

Ahh! I wish I could delete this. Actually a puppy became available from my original breeder  We were very excited and went for it. I met tons of amazing breeders though! Now I have plenty of recommendations if anyone wants to ask me


----------

